# About to start trt



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello,
Any one from Gwent about to start trt at Heath??


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Welshliz,

I'm originally from Gwent [now living in Bridgend] and have had treatment at the heath [ivf wales]. The nursing staff have been great.
I'm currently on my 2ww.

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya im not from gwent but have had all my tx at ivf wales and they are brill

im on 2ww too


----------



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck to you both 
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

My 2ww is over as the   came yesterday and I had  today.  I feel very devastated.

I wish you all every success with your treatment.    

Lisa xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sorry

have tou got a follow up booked?


----------



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Welshliz

You're a little ahead of me - I am currently on my 5th cycle of Clomid. 
I have a further appointment at the Gwent mid-April and if we have no joy before then they've said they will refer me to Cardiff then. Was just wondering if you knew what the waiting list situation is currently on the NHS at the mo? 

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi taffy girl
When we had our NHS consultation in Dec at the Heath, we were told that according to the Welsh Assembly Govt you have to be offered trt with in 12 months and have a BMI under 30.
Because i'm slightly over that and we can't wait we are self funding.
She put us on the NHS waiting list straight away for ICSI,she mentioned a hycosy but i just pulled a face and thought no thanks,
IUI success rates at to low for us, bring in the big guns.
Good luck with your trt as well.
They are ever so nice there. x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info Welshliz! 

My BMI is 32/33 - so have a little way to go.... so its good to know what to aim for. I have struggled with my weight for the last 3/4 years and am due to see a dietician in the next few weeks so at least I know what I need to acheive.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi welsh liz & taffy girl,

I too am waiting for my turn on the nhs at the Heath.  I had a BMI of 34 and it has dropped to 31.5. I have to shift another stone to get it under 30!!  
Following our failed ICSI we have a follow up appointment in April and that should be our 12 month wait on nhs. We'll just have to wait and see what the docs say.  I am not worried at all about having another round of treatment, now that I know what to expect.

Good luck girls.

Lisa.


----------



## welshliz (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi 
Janet Evans at the heath gave me a prescription for Reductil for 2 months, and since 2nd of Jan i have lost 23 lbs, if you ask they will probably give you a prescription.
The weight has fallen off, without even trying.
I have been really focused on the diet my only treat is the occasional latte, given up everything crisps,choc,curry,chips the lot!
Mind you i could murder a curry from my local, and a gigantic bar of diary milk!!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well after your message I tried very hard to get Reductil - from the hospital, dietician and GP - but they have said no because we are trying to conceive..... 

They have given me Xenical (fat blocker - nasty side effects ) for 3 months - and am going to try weight watchers alongside that.

I have booked an appointment at the Heath now for 3rd July - so maybe I can get a prescription for reductil then if I havent had any success in the meantime! 

How are you doing?


----------

